# Iron clad Nakiri - help with fixing and thinning.



## Manwe (Jun 28, 2021)

Sooo, I have some no name Nakiri. I bought it for cheap without knowing anything about it, except that it has giant chip and that its probably monosteel carbon. I tried to fix it by myself, but at that moment my coarsest stone was some noname 400 that was slower than king deluxe 1k, so I pass this work to local sharpener. He removed chip, but he does not thin the blade - that was my work. I spent hours with sandpaper to thin it - and it's cutting just ok. All this time I was wondering how it was made (because edge was definitely harder that rest of the blade, but there was no obvious cladding line and back then I wasn't aware of possibility of iron cladding).

Anyway, I lend it to a friend for a week for some testing. As it is extremely rust prone, it's gathered rust (even thought this guy know how to handle carbon steel). So, to clean this mess up, I had put it into vinegar. After few hours, I discovered two things:

1. It's iron clad
2. Sharpener (and I) did poor job of getting core steel on edge. In one part it's cladding that is on edge.
3. I tried to put asymetry during thinnjng on this blade an this resulted uneven reveal of core steel.

So, I have few question: how should I proceed? I would like to keep it assimetrical, but I need to take steel from the left side (I'm right handed). That thing has Extreme distal tappering and on the first part its thick, but it's getting really thin later.

And last question: would it be possible, to have more core steel revealed? Let's say 3-4mm on both side? How can I prevent rusting? It's seems that there is almost no patina forming on this cladding


My coarsest stone right now is JNS 300, but I'm going to get Imanishi 220 in month or two. Also, I have ton of #60 sandpaper laying around.

Some photos:


----------



## natto (Jul 1, 2021)

That looks like a thin core or a thick edge- or both. Can you take a choil shot?


----------



## Manwe (Jul 1, 2021)

I did little thinning in the meantime, but situation with the core didntt changed much. Current situation:



The other side:


----------



## natto (Jul 1, 2021)

Ok, it's thin. Looks like the right side is a bit concave.

Is the edge straight? A small bend thinned will expose more core steel on one side. On the opposite side the cladding line will be moved to the edge. The initial bend might be ground off, but you can compare the height of the cladding line.


----------



## Manwe (Jul 1, 2021)

Wow, I didn't thought about it!
Right now it's dead straight, but after so much grinding is probably understandable. On the opposite side of the place where cladding reach the edge cladding line is in fact higher. Should I bend it a very little to fix it?


----------



## natto (Jul 1, 2021)

Idk. At the moment I am ratlling my brain what I would do. 

@stringer might know


----------

